# Mathews recurve (F.I.T.A.) bow?'s



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

all i know about that riser is that it's not for sale


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> all i know about that riser is that it's not for sale


I wonder why not?

JimC had one at his place hangin' up. It looked pretty nice but I don't know how or when he recieved it.

Are they waiting for Vic to when gold or something? C'mon Mathews that's rediculous...not having that bow for sale I mean. What's up wit dat?


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I emailed them a few months ago, no reply.
Called them shortly before Vegas and they promptly returned my call, said they would get more information and get back to me. Haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

2222 said:


> I emailed them a few months ago, no reply.
> Called them shortly before Vegas and they promptly returned my call, said they would get more information and get back to me. Haven't heard anything since then.


I've taken those same steps as you, only it was last year. Same response...NO Response.

I have a Mathews dealer down the street from me and even he can't find any info or get it for that matter.

The reason I ask is that Mathews doesn't make a finger bow to suit me, they never have. This drives my dealer crazy. When I first seen this recurve bow I thought I'd like to give it a try. Maybe you have to have a special name or somthing to own one. One more reason I'm not on the Mathews bandwagon, not that they'd care.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

2222 said:


> I emailed them a few months ago, no reply.
> Called them shortly before Vegas and they promptly returned my call, said they would get more information and get back to me. Haven't heard anything since then.


Not to be a cynic, but that's Customer Service's way of saying get lost. Saying you'll get back to someone is a tactic a few of my friends in customer service have used to get a customer to back off, because then they don't have to be blunt or come forward with anything, and the customer isn't supposed to call back.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

You're probably right. There has been a lot of interest in the riser, many have contacted them about it and since no one has received an answer, I suppose that is the answer.


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not just say to folks that they are still doing R&D on the bow and leave it at that, instead on not getting back with folks? I don't really think that they're trying to tell people to get lost, but if they are by doing what you susggest, that's bad and it isn't even in a category of customer service.

Let's face it, it can't be in R&D and be put in a catalog, featured or not.

I just figured someone here would know at least a little bit about the bow and it's specs, limbs, etc. I'm not going to waste my time anymore calling and emailing Mathews.

The only bit of info I heard was awhile back and it had something to do with Sky archery...and who knows if that info was even remotely true.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Since Rodney White used this bow in Sydney 2000, I wanted one but... 9 years after, is still not under production.

Really a pity


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

The prototypes that are being used/tested are much more refined versions of that 2000 bow. I would guess that when they are comfortable that it is a top quality product they will release it.

Sounds like it may be close, since they left themselves a window like the "Vic" pics in the catalog. 

There is so much that goes into this type thing, it's really hard to predict when we'll see it. I do know that there are now more protype sightings than in the past years. We can only hope it becomes a reality sooner than later.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hoyt, Samick, W&W, PSE, the Italian companies and at least one French company all have new recurve risers out or about to come out... while Matthews hasn't released a riser that has been in development and prototyping since 2000? Holy smokes!  It is apparent that recurve is not a priority at Matthews.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

You guys think this is bad, try finding the Mathews Conquest riser, which supposedly is in production and for sale. Leave off the wheels and Mathews could care less.

Dave


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Called them shortly before Vegas and they promptly returned my call, said they would get more information and get back to me. Haven't heard anything since then


Pretty well the same experience I had trying to buy SKY limbs back in the spring of '04. I blew them off finally after Jim Coombe turned me on to the "real" SKY limbs that Ann was closing out. Took two pairs of those all the way to Athens. Mathews is seriously dropping the ball on this project. It doesn't take 9 years to develop a recurve riser. Not even 2 years if you are serious about it. 

John.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

In my opinion this riser is never meant for actual sale. I think Mathews are using it to get the name into the Olympics, but not interested in the actual production. They have probably done the research and decided that the sales numbers would not be worth it.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

think Mathews have it right...build a "prop" to get to the show and reap the attention without the cost of entering a finite market....a marketing coup of sorts....


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok so the deal that i have gathered is that.. vic and brady both shot this riser before they were dicontinued. but mathews being a business they still make them for them b/c its good markiting. i dont know if they will ever come out with the bow for actuall retail though


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok so the deal that i have gathered is that.. vic and brady both shot this riser before they were dicontinued. but mathews being a business they still make them for them b/c its good markiting. i dont know if they will ever come out with the bow for actuall retail though


i don't think that there ever was a production line to be discontinued. i've always figured that Mathews made a couple of one-offs for a select few archers, and that that's pretty much it as far as this riser's concerned.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Pretty well the same experience I had trying to buy SKY limbs back in the spring of '04. I blew them off finally after Jim Coombe turned me on to the "real" SKY limbs that Ann was closing out. Took two pairs of those all the way to Athens. Mathews is seriously dropping the ball on this project. It doesn't take 9 years to develop a recurve riser. Not even 2 years if you are serious about it.
> 
> John.


I could fill the board with what I know about this but I won't bore you all. John knows the story and its a sorry one at that. All I can say is that it is good that Earl isn't around (maybe he is but that is beyond my psychic powers) to see what happened to one of the great names in recurve archery. I have more real sky limbs than I can count and a few of the matthews ones as well as one of the matthews risers. Their effort (I think Kevin B was the guy who made them) wasn't bad-its the marketing and ambivalence towards the project that really is the issue.

I agree with John


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

cc46 said:


> think Mathews have it right...build a "prop" to get to the show and reap the attention without the cost of entering a finite market....a marketing coup of sorts....


Reminds me of the Motorola com systems that the NFL coaches wear--those aren't made by Motorola, they are made by ClearCom, but Motorola has paid the NFL to have their logo prominently featured and ClearCom sells the wireless com systems to colleges who feel they have to have them to be competitive.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

JMHO but that riser is ugly.........i wouldn't buy one even if its for sale...


----------



## Apecs73 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,

I just found an article about Vic's bow on the mathews website. Here is the link:

http://mathewsinc.com/data/mathewsinc/file/245_4745_Mathews_ENews_200408.pdf


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Mathews is seriously dropping the ball on this project. It doesn't take 9 years to develop a recurve riser. Not even 2 years if you are serious about it.
> 
> John.


Or, in any case, you can ask to those that know how to, to expedite the process...


----------



## archerybob (Jul 2, 2003)

it is a lovely bow that shoots very well! I have been able to look at a couple of these and am always impressed. for me its the noise, its almost as quiet as my Fiberbow. 
I know IF they do decide to bring this out they will sell well. the last few incarnations of these (beijing bows for brady etc) seem to be a bit more manufacture friendly. 
From the looks off this thread all the mathews fans out there will be lining up if they are released, if it is i will buy one just to test and have on the shelf


----------



## AvalonPlusGuy (Aug 6, 2008)

This situation is ridiculous. The US team wins the mens recurve World Indoor Championship in Poland last weekend with 2 members shooting the Matthews riser. Brady and Vic are the only archers on the planet with this riser. The design and manufacturing process is in place so why not crank out a batch and put them in the marketplace. Current market prices suggest you can get anywhere from $450 to $700 for a bow like this. Its heaviness may even tempt the Barebow guys away from Best or Spigarelli.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

AvalonPlusGuy said:


> Brady and Vic are the only archers on the planet with this riser.


Is not true.

Rodney White (gold Atlanta 96) have it and I think another person wich I can't recall his name too.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

USA website shows a picture of Andy Jasner shooting one on the front page.

It wouldn't surprise me to see a few more at Arizona this year. I'll bet the sightings increase this year.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

st8arrow said:


> USA website shows a picture of Andy Jasner shooting one on the front page.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see a few more at Arizona this year. I'll bet the sightings increase this year.


Were is the picture of Andy? I can't find it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Borja1300 said:


> Is not true.
> 
> Rodney White (gold Atlanta 96) have it and I think another person wich I can't recall his name too.


Vic and Rod had them. Rod shot a PSE at Atlanta. HE was shooting Earl's Sky Limbs on that bow. IT was the PSE Universal.. VIc had two of the risers. He sometimes shoots a Matthews conquest-that was the bow he used at NFAA louisville a couple years ago


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Right here

http://www.usarchery.org/

Look about center of page, article titled "Young Archer Aims High"


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

st8arrow said:


> Right here
> 
> http://www.usarchery.org/
> 
> Look about center of page, article titled "Young Archer Aims High"


That's Brady


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Actually I just realized my mistake. It's a picture of Brady, and Andy was the writer. My Bad --I was so focused on the bow that I didn't pay attention to the shooter.


----------



## 3arrows (Mar 4, 2008)

I've never really liked the Mathews bows. I've stated many times, to folks at my club, that I don't like them and they don't fit my style. They are nice, just not for this finger shooter. Many Mathews dealers have given me a perplexed look when I state this to them.

Unlike many bowhunters and 3-d shooters out there I don't find speed that appealing. A fast miss is still a miss. I've often stated that there are many great shooters today in the 3-d world, but take that 275 fps bow out of their hands and give them a bow 240 or less, or give 'em a bow with recurve speeds and then see how many shooters are in the shoot out. I just like the idea of people being able to shoot acurately and be able to judge the distance to a T. On the other hand, I have a speed bow or 2 myself. 

Take some of Mathews designs, take that horrible grip off of it, remake it or remove it completely, longer ATA, and a forward grip design, possibly make a grip that can move side to side like some of the older PSE grips (can't understand why some good things just disappear) and then they'll have something I like. I liked the recurve I seen and would be willing to give it a try, but I'm a lefty and a nobody to Mathews.

I mainly just brought this up because it would seem unfortunate for a group of Mathews followers to not be able to get a product they want. It's rediculouls, really.


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

My question to add to this Mathews story is as follows. Why did Mathews buy Sky Archery and not have the two best shooters in the USA shooting a Sky bow? I talked to someone at Sky a few weeks ago. He had nothing to say about this matter. Clearly this company is out to lunch when it comes to marketing product.

Blunt Arrow


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Blunt Arrow said:


> My question to add to this Mathews story is as follows. Why did Mathews buy Sky Archery and not have the two best shooters in the USA shooting a Sky bow? I talked to someone at Sky a few weeks ago. He had nothing to say about this matter. Clearly this company is out to lunch when it comes to marketing product.
> 
> Blunt Arrow


Brady did shoot the Sky bows for over a year. He shot them very well. Then we got our hands on the Mathews prototype. When the time and bow is right we will see the bow on the market. Hopefully soon.


----------



## G4RB4G3M4N (Feb 12, 2009)

*Too true*



3arrows said:


> , but I'm a lefty and a nobody to Mathews.
> QUOTE]
> 
> to true, to true.
> ...


----------

